# How the NFL PLAYERS CAPSIZED and Drowned!



## L-bow (May 14, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>A buddy just told me to re-post this under a different subject to make sure people see it, so here it is again:

The link belowdiscusses the recent boating death's of3 NFL player's in S. FL. Theycapsized the boat the exact same way a young couple did here in Pensacola a few years ago; by cleating off the anchor line to the stern and attempting to pullan anchor free. 

Here is what happens: When you increase power you force the stern (with the shortest freeboard) down, which provides less freeboard and allows wave action into the boat.As you move forward, the anchor line stretches. As you notice the water coming in over the stern, you remove power.As the rope stretch recovers you are pulled backwards and typically down,increasing the problem. The boat typically fills with water and capsizes.

The exact same thing can happen in the pass: You are sitting there anchored from the stern and the current all of a sudden picks up and suck you under. There is too much tension to untie it and you are sucked under in an instant. The only option is to immediately cut the line, time permitting.

If you are lucky, you will just tear out a cleat or break the line. 

There is a reason boats are anchored from the bow: It has more freeboard than any other part of the boat. If you think you must free an anchor, be very careful. I generally back up and give it a couple easy tugs, with the line tied off to the bow ring, that connects you to your trailer. If it does not work, I cut the rope. Pulling too hard can rip the cleats out. When the rope stretch recovers, it simply pulls you forward, and a surprisingly long ways.

Anchorsare cheap relative to people and boats!

Tons of other lessons learned here but this is abiggie and not well understood!

http://www.usatoday.com/sports/football/nfl/2009-03-27-missing-boaters-report_N.htm


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *L-bow (3/27/2009)*
> 
> by cleating off the anchor line to the stern and attempting to pullan anchor free.


That will do it. Never, ever try to pull your anchor free from the stern.


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi L-bow,

Thanks for posting this article. It is a shame that three young men's lives were lost. Maybe others can learn from it.

It seems to me that folks who are successful in many walks of life feel that they do not need any instructions for safe boating. I doubt if any of these young men had taken the basic safe boater class, if they had completed this very basic class, the results may have been different.

Just because you now a lot about something, don't mean you know about everything. 

The sea is dangerous teacher.

God bless their souls and their families.

Tom


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

> The exact same thing can happen in the pass: You are sitting there anchored from the stern and the current all of a sudden picks up and suck you under. There is too much tension to untie it and you are sucked under in an instant. The only option is to immediately cut the line, time permitting.




This actually happened to me while fishing in the pass on my boat a few years ago - fortunately my buddy Kreg (gottafish) was quick thinking and cut the anchor line before we got in too deep. Definitely a lesson better learned by reading than experiencing.


----------



## bcallihan (Mar 16, 2009)

Last summer, my anchor got stuck on something in the pass and it would not budge. Ialready had ittied to the bow soI startedthe back and fourthand all around motion to get the thing out.It took some maneuvering but it came loose relatively quick, luckily,becausethe next step was to tie it to the stern and rip that bad boy out with good ol' fashion horsepower because *" I ain't leaving without my anchor"*, yeah right.Looking back it was just one of those things but this could have turned out not very pretty. Just gives you a little perspective. Your boat or your life is not worth the minimal cost of a stupid anchor. Be safe.


----------



## Evensplit (Oct 2, 2007)

I memory serves me correctly, this exact thing killed a couple at the freighter a few years ago.

I believe it was SeaLark that found their boat on the bottom.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Evensplit (3/27/2009)*I memory serves me correctly, this exact thing killed a couple at the freighter a few years ago.
> 
> I believe it was SeaLark that found their boat on the bottom.


That was me that found there boat. There wreck anchor was hung with the line under a big piece of metel where it couldnt come free. The line was tied to the stern of the boat. Everything was still in the boat the young ladys purse and some clothing thats how fast it happened. They found her body about a week later around Pensacola beach and as far as I know they never found his body. To this day that exact piece of rope is still on the freighter. So never try to pull an anchor from the stern. :banghead


----------



## alm (Aug 23, 2008)

Im glad you guy are telling your story because i always pulled my anchor from the stern cleats. you guys may have saved my boat and mabe my life.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *alm (3/27/2009)*Im glad you guy are telling your stores because i always pulled my anker from the stern cleats. you guys may have saved my boat and mabe my life.


Shoot a PM to sealark he makes top notch hardware for anchor balls. Get his gear, an anchor ball and learn how to use it.

There's also a trick to rig an anchor so it will be easier to release when it's stuck. I believe the same fellow,sealark, can sell you a used anchor, or probably set your present anchor up, so it will release easier... all you'll need afterward are some HEAVY duty zip ties.

GOUGE,

Jim


----------



## riptide2250 (Jan 2, 2008)

:dohthanks for the info,never pulled from stern but can't say I would not have tried.:clap


----------



## blbsdb (Oct 4, 2007)

Did this not just happen @ 3 mile back in November ? line caught in the props.


----------



## biminitwist (Dec 5, 2008)

I was stationed at NAS Key West some years back and we lost a boat load of Coast Guard fellows out on their private vessel. They had a similar mishap, but no anchor. It was in October/November if memory serves, and their prop fouled with a lobster pot bouy. Similar weather to the NFL guys, so the styrofoam ball would have been tough to see. The weight of the pot and line stretch did the same as an anchor would and pulled the stern under.

BT


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *alm (3/27/2009)*Im glad you guy are telling your stores because i always pulled my anchor from the stern cleats. you guys may have saved my boat and mabe my life.


:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead This right here is why a boating course/test should be required.... No different then a Drivers License for the road. Count your blessings.:angel


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

One other thing to add Is ALWAYS have a sharp knife ready as a last resort if the line gets fouled in the poopeller especially when using an anchor float ring assembly. If you don't pay attention and the seas are a little rough when you go past the ball to pull the anchor you can wander to the wrong side of the line and get it fouled in the prop when floating the anchor. If this happens tilt the engine and try to clear the line if this fails and the line takes a strain cut the line and come see me for a new used anchor!!!


----------



## L-bow (May 14, 2008)

It is actually kind of makes sense to use the stern to pull up an anchor, and I think that is why people do it. As a boater, it is something you simply have to know:

We tow other boats from the stern, andtubes, skiers, etc. There are cleats attached to the stern ofyour boat specificall for towing skiers. The key difference is that these objects are: 

1. Not fixed to the bottom.

2.Not beneath you. (although a skier starting out can have a little effect)

In fact, a good towing mechanism is situated in the center of the cockpit with a high center of gravity so it forces the stern down less. Anyway, just another way to think about it and become a safer operator!!


----------



## oldflathead (Oct 3, 2007)

One thing I learned many years ago is that any mariner should always have his "Universal Rope Wrench" in his pocket or on his belt. It should be very sharp and available.



Tom


----------



## Longtooth (Oct 2, 2008)

Anchors are like insurance, you can't have too much, and their easily replaced.

Unlike your life, your family, and friends.



Always say a prayer for thoes lost at sea when your return safely home.


----------



## birdsnest (Oct 2, 2007)

I did the same thing at the Mass. The starboard stern went under instantly. I was fortunate to have my fillet knife in a rod holder nearby and cut the line. It was a lesson forever burned in to my mind. It took quite a long time for the scuppers to drain all of the sea water out.


----------



## Sea Monkey (Dec 26, 2008)

The OLE be carefull. Pulling the anchor is one of the most dangerous situations we boatersencounter. I've been on a 40 footer bfore that had its anchor hung on the bottom. This boat was thrown around and spun like a top. I make sure my life jackets are very near by if not wearing it while pulling the anchor.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Heck I lost my last anchor, but I didn't try pulling it from the stern....I did have it on the front cleat and when I tried backing and running forward and water came in the boat I cut that sucker off!!! :letsdrink


----------



## angus_cow_doctor (Apr 13, 2009)

It never occurred to me to even try to pull an anchor from the stern. I have always used an anchor buouy ball and never lost an anchor. Thats not to say I have never gotten hung up. My anchor has been hung up plenty of times. I actually considered naming my boat "Anchor Finder" because the first 2 times I took it out, I pulled up not only my anchor, but also someone elses anchor and line they had lost. I still have both anchors, one complete with 500 foot of line so new that it still had the sticker on it.

I will definitely never pull from the stern.


----------



## Dragnfly (Jan 25, 2008)

Thank you for that info.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Thank you for the post. I am purchasing my first boat a 19ft cc with 150 merc and have been thinking about taking a captains course just to learn more. Even though this is my first boat I have been around boats all of my life in fresh water but will be using this in salt bays or just offshore.


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I don't know if the NFL players were using Type I or Type II PFD ?

Does anyone know ?

to add to this thread

Get Type 1 commercial life vests (PFD)for going offshore

Type II are for inshore or near shore

alot of people are fishing offshore with lifevests that are not intended to use offshore


----------



## ladyfisher101 (Apr 14, 2009)

Wow. Just like a few others, I had no idea about either. What I find even more appalling is that there ISN'T a boater's safety class requirement??? I'm years away from buying a boat but thought surely I'd have the opportunity to take such a class if not be required? If cars, motorcycles, and other transportation modalities require such course, I can't imagine why boating doesn't. I bet a lot of lives could be saved.

Geez...now I'm wondering, if I wanted such a class are they available? 



Thanks for sharing all this valuable information!


----------



## Valhalla (Dec 26, 2008)

recently switched to the rebar grappling hook type for wreck fishing - definately recommend it to all. still use the old plow out in sandy bottoms butwhen fishing the wrecks these are the only way to go. Hooks bend as you back off a wreck and the anchor comes loose much easier. also onplaces like the tenneco its a lot easier to drop 100 -150 ft of rope and hookthe structurevice slinging out the 400-500ftI needed when using the plow and drifting back over the wreck.


----------

